# Bored Vizsla



## Oquirrh the V (Jun 24, 2011)

The grand ol' question! How much exercise does a Vizsla need? :-\ First, let me tell you Oquirrh's schedule this week.
Saturday - 8 miles hiking, off leash
Sunday - 6 miles hiking, off leash
Monday - 3 hr play at the park, off leash
Tuesday - 3 hr hike with other V's, off leash
Wednesday - 2 hr play at the park, off leash
Thursday - 6 miles hiking, off leash
Friday - 40 min on-leash walk

And guess what he has done in the last hour, still Friday... Humped me, humped my bedroom pillows, ripped a couch pillow, chased the cat, brought one of my shoes out to run around the house with and ate cat poop. Do you know why he has done all these things? Because he didn't get enough exercise today!!!  Okay, rant over. He is still the sweetest thing and I love him to pieces. And yes, I do realize this is my fault. I know what kind of exercise he needs daily to be a happy boy. What does your V do when they get bored and has too much energy?


----------



## CrazyCash (Jul 12, 2012)

It made me laugh that he ended his day eating cat poop - was that his special treat?? 

If Cash doesn't get enough exercise then he goes a little crazy too and if he hasn't had enough exercise and I'm not home, then he can be destructive, I'm not sure that I can even list all of the things that he's chewed up - probably the biggest thing was when he started ripping the blanket off the water heater.


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

I guess I am lucky. Willie doesn't destroy stuff. Of course, he is about five years old now, and completely grown up. He DOES, however, get visibly depressed on rainy days. Sometimes, he just doesn't care about the rain anymore, and goes out hunting in his yard anyhow, gets soaked, and comes back in when he's darned good and ready. Then he knows I will towel him off thoroughly, and his fur will be so soft from that rain water rinse.


----------



## redbirddog (Apr 23, 2010)

My two will twirl, spin, bounce off stuff, chew on each other, have a drag out wrestling match in the living room, bark. But the thing that gets me off the couch or out of my chair is when they both just sit there and LOOK at me for minutes at a time. That is when I know I have to get my tired ass up, grab the leashes and whistle and load them up in the Jeep.

I'm really glad they get bored easily. It requires me to do what I got them for anyway. Get out into nature and away from TV, politics, work problems, traffic noise, commercials, billboards. In other words; man-made DRAMA.

Puts life back into "dog terms" which are so much more pro survival.

I'm looking at a trail map. One hour drive to walk the dogs off leash for a couple hours. One hour back. 4 hours of my day "shot." I could have done so many other things in 4 hours. But wait, who cares if those things get done or not? 

The dogs make me walk. And for that I love them more than most people.

Happy trails.
99 redbirddog blog fans. 1 more to go.

RBD


----------



## datacan (May 15, 2011)

Rod, Bailey is a work of art, scenery is just happens to be there.
So, all you need is a map, a car and two dogs the rest takes care of itself 8)

This year I paid the neighborhood kids to cut the grass... I had a dog to walk.


----------



## redbirddog (Apr 23, 2010)

The fruits of a successful and enjoyable Saturday morning walk. It is now 1:45pm. Pictures tell the story.

Well, it has been done. 100 friends of the red bird dog has been reached. 

http://redbirddog.blogspot.com/2012/09/wonderful-world-with-vizslas.html

Thanks to all who have signed up. Blogging Vizslas for over three years has been a great time and learning experience for me. It has pushed me to be creative both with my camera and in my story telling.

Next goal will be a book sometime next spring. 

Happy trails and trials,
Rod aka RBD


----------



## threefsh (Apr 25, 2011)

Riley turns our house into a racetrack if she doesn't get enough exercise.

4 hours of driving today for 1 hour of bird training & Cooper's intro to birds. We discovered that Cooper is an EXCELLENT hunter... if only butterfly hunting was a sport.  He did enjoy chasing the pigeons as they flew away, so we'll see. Ran the pups in the field afterward. They're passed out in the car. 

We do it all again tomorrow. This is the life!


----------



## Jimbo15471 (Mar 27, 2012)

Max loves chasing the grasshoppers and butterflies too... But he loves the birds.


----------



## SkyyMax (Apr 5, 2012)

We went hiking last weekend, both dogs were so tired!

They did not have a lot of interest to go for a walk this morning, skipped breakfast and 
as soon as we got home they fell asleep


----------



## flynnandlunasmom (May 28, 2012)

Luna hadn't destroyed anything in months. Then, this Saturday night (after having gone on an 8 mile mountain bike run with her dad that day) she decided to jump up on the counter and pull off a book and shred it. 

The book was a gift from my mother-in-law and it was titled "Baby's First Photos". The baby hasn't arrived yet, but she thought we may want to start early by putting ultrasound photos in there.

I swear, if I didn't know better, I'd think Luna did it passive aggressively because she's already jealous of this unborn baby


----------



## SteelCityDozer (Aug 25, 2011)

Flynn- reminds me of a few months ago. Dozer hadn't destroyed anything for quite awhile. Then my dad came done with a truck load of expensive furniture. Cut to Monday after work, padding for dining room table top ripped to shreds on one entire half. I didn't tell my parents (it was their furniture previously). It's now duct taped together under the table cloth...which I duct taped around the table legs do he couldn't pull it back again. We wondered "how did he even know the padding was there?". Seriously. 

Don't want to jinx it but that's the last thing he destroyed.


----------



## SteelCityDozer (Aug 25, 2011)

Well it's been forever since Dozer got into anything while we were out so we've been getting careless about leaving things out. And he got bored last night. we went out for my birthday dinner, shopping and Of course ice cream about an hour after getting home from work and apparently that didn't jive for him. Came home to him carrying around a gift bag that he had retrieved from the table (which he needed his whole body up on in order to even get it) and contents ( children's books) were strewn across the floor. As soon as penny got out the crate she ran to the coloring book and tore into it. These were supposed to be gifts for my cousins one year old on Saturday! Some books were still in good condition but some were not. They were from the thrift store so not expensive but I'm still very upset with him. However, at least he did not chew this adorable wooden "car" I also picked up at the thrift store. Kevin says I should still give the slightly chewed coloring book but I hate saying "sorry that the dog got it first". It makes me feel like an irresponsible owner. Ok, rant over. I guess the surprise attacks on our things will still randomly happen over the years.


----------



## Emily1970 (Apr 21, 2011)

What is it about paper that causes a Vizsla the intense urge to shred? We have to watch Riley like a hawk when we bring in mail, bags, anything. And unfortunately, more than 1 book has suffered at Riley's teeth. :-\


----------



## AKGInspiration (Aug 23, 2012)

I know this post was from long ago... but you should share that weekly schedule with others thinking of getting a Vizsla... seriously, it would prolly do a good job of scaring the casuals away. BUT there is one secret to a tired Vizsla you didn't mention... MENTAL stimulation.... 
Yes they get some while running off leash but if it's the same territory most of the time it's technically boring to them so they don't use their brains as much.... and if a lot of the off leash is a huge run fest free for all with lots of excitement then they won't come home very chill. Think of it like this... if we let kids run around unchecked at people's houses how well would they settle down when they got home? They are better off being kept in check as they run and play and kept just under the "Crazy" level so they have structure during that exercise... then they settle better. It's kinda like how some daycares are run... those with rules and structure to their day send home relaxed more content kids (whether 2 or 4 legged) while those who don't provide that mental discipline don't often have good results when it's pickup time.

Not saying you are not doing these things, simply pointing out something about physical exercise. There has to be a balance within it all. I can hike with Luna off leash exploring for 2-3 hours... or I could do an hour of agility with her. guess what ends up having her tired longer. Yep agility, because she has not been allowed to do what she wanted but instead has spent much of an hour focusing on things beyond her wants. A dog will use their last bit of physical energy to get into something if they have not been fulfilled mentally too.

I always tell clients... if you drive 20 minutes to take your dog to a new location and that means you only have 40 minutes to actually run there rather than an hour at a "usual" haunt... I guarantee your dog will come home more tired and content. It's the case with Luna and I all the time. So I not only have to get up off my butt, but we have to check out new locations too.

And as life has it, Luna is still crated when we leave and she is nearly 5. I no longer feel bad about it, as it keeps us all happy when I return and nothing is damaged. Dogs will do the darndest things to make you remember they are inf act dogs lol.


----------



## VbarK Vizslas (Jan 31, 2012)

We have a bell on the gate to the door to go out. When Odin is bored he goes and rings the bell. I get up and he casually walks away. I go sit down and ring ring. I get up and make him go outside! Then he comes and sits on the couch if his mother won't get up and play and whines intermediately. Crazy red dog!


----------



## Oquirrh the V (Jun 24, 2011)

I did post this originally hoping that it would help some new owners realize how much exercise some V's need. Oquirrh is from VERY strong hunting lines, so he is on the go non-stop. What I posted was mostly the physical part of it, but I too enjoy checking out new places, so we rarely visit the same place twice in a week. I live 5 minutes from huge mountains and tons of canyons, so it's not hard to find new trails to visit.  Oquirrh also gets training and on-leash time. I almost always do on-leash time on our way down from a hike. We also have lots of games we play, like "find it" and are in the process of teaching him names for things (Izzy- the cat, collar- because we lose too many collars in the bushes, and the names of his toys). Thanks for pointing out the mental stimulation.


----------



## NeverGiveUpRAC (Aug 27, 2012)

Oquirrh the V, I'm very curious how you are going to go about teaching the named for things. It may be super obvious and simple how to do this, but I'd really like to know YOUR method, if you dont mind sharing of course! Thanks either way! <3

P.S. Cole knows Angel the cat, Bonnie the cat, Scooter the Rat Terrier, Bella the Doberman, Ricky the neighbors dog, and "Grammy", my mom lol Oh and of course "Mommy" which is me!  those are living things though that we TALK about daily! Hmmm


----------



## Oquirrh the V (Jun 24, 2011)

NeverGiveUpRAC said:


> Oquirrh the V, I'm very curious how you are going to go about teaching the named for things. It may be super obvious and simple how to do this, but I'd really like to know YOUR method, if you dont mind sharing of course! Thanks either way! <3


Right now with his collar, I'm showing him the collar, letting him sniff it and repeating the word collar. Then I tell him to "Find your collar", which is laying on the floor near us. Eventually I would like to hide the collar and him find it. I don't know if this will work, but I'm trying it. As for toys, if he brings me a toy, I say "ball", "stuffie", "bone" then I throw the toy and say "Get your ball". Or if he doesn't have a toy I say, "where's your stuffie?" As soon as he smells the stuffie or looks like he will pick it up I say, "good, stuffie". The toys seem to be easier than the collar. Good luck if you try this. There may be other ways, if anyone wants to share.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

They learn with repetition. 
I can tell June " Give daddy a kiss."
She knows the word Daddy and who it is, she also knows kiss. To his dismay she will give him a big lick across the face when I tell her to. I can also tell her and Cash to find anyone in the family and they will. They learned names by me saying the name then patting that person.
Vs are smart and can pick up words you don't want them to.
June will go to her crate if she hears the word EARS. She hates to have meds put in her ears.


----------



## NeverGiveUpRAC (Aug 27, 2012)

I figured it was simple enough! Lol Im glad cuz we talk to our animals like they are human in my house, SO he will get it eventually! All of our animals go crazy when they recognize an exciting word! Haha


----------



## Bellababy (Mar 31, 2010)

Bella's favourite phrase is "come and get a biscuit" she has come back to me when I have shouted that since she was a baby, she will do anything for a biscuit. 
Also she can pee on command I lead her onto grass and say "do a wee"...and she does one, even if she doesn't really need one, she will sigh, give me a dirty look and do one anyway! 
I once watched a programme where they said dogs don't know words, they just know the tone of voice you use. After owning a Vizsla, I totally disagree with this theory. They are such clever dogs.


----------



## AKGInspiration (Aug 23, 2012)

Most can totally learn simple words or phrases... but it all comes down to individual dogs too and the relationship you have with them. Luna knows many many tricks but overall she is not a good listener to "words." She rather do her own thinking and predicting when we are doing trick series. Always a challenge to teach her a new trick due to this trait. But she knows plenty of phrases and will also eliminate on command and has learned that's her chance if she's gotta so she better take advantage of it.
When we are out running she has also learned "here" "come" "this way" stay here" "Just wait" "easy" (for through fences etc). She also knows how to "go get a toy" vs "a bone" and has learned what "don't eat it" means in conjunction to playing with toys. If it has gone back to her molars and she is trying to chew pieces off she will spit it forward and go back to playing with it when she hears that command. 
But every dog is different in their capacity and ability to really discern. I have tried to teach her to fetch the remote, and if I have just used it as a fetch item she does pretty well... also wanted to teach her "shoes" and "leash" I think she would pick it up if I was more consistent with her. 
Our tendency with words when it comes to obedience and correcting behaviors is to escalate the loudness and pitch which often just brings confusion and excitement... thus they "don't understand it". You could say "Blueberry" instead of "no" and if your energy and body language meant business they would get it.


----------



## Bellababy (Mar 31, 2010)

Bella also knows the word "cat" because she is slightly scared of them and very fascinated by them. So even just a casual mention of a cat in a conversation gets her on high alert, she could be fast asleep but if someone says the word cat, she is wide awake and looking for the cat.
Her favourite film is Puss in Boots, I'm not kidding she is mesmerised by that cat!


----------



## SteelCityDozer (Aug 25, 2011)

They totally get phrase but I guess to them it might be one big word. But the other night I was laying on the floor and said "penny go get on that couch" and she did! A few min later she jumped down to bother Dozer and I said it again. And she did it. I promise I used no hand signals and I was laying on my stomach not even looking at her when I said it. It was simply amazing.


----------



## lilyloo (Jun 20, 2012)

They are smart, aren't they?

Ruby has picked up on a lot of phrases that I use. I am home all day with her so I talk to her constantly. She knows the following:

Let's go pick out a new bone (I say this to her and we go get a handful of bully sticks and she picks one! Sniffing them all carefully before she makes her selection)
Do you want to go upstairs? (we say this before we go to bed, and she'll go sit at the bottom of the stairs waiting to go up)
Do you want a piece of ice? (she'll run to the fridge)
Are you hungry? (runs to her bowl)
Let's go for a walk (goes and sits by the front door)
Let's go outside (sits by the back door)

She also knows the cat's names. Much like Bella, she can be sleeping and will perk up if she hears either of their names or the word "kitty".


----------



## Bellababy (Mar 31, 2010)

Yes we have had similar experiences. A few weeks ago Bella was being fussy about her food, and wanting to beg off us rather than finish her own food. One night my husband said to her (in quite an angry voice) "Bella go and eat your own food now!" and she reluctantly walked over to her bowl and ate the whole lot! And I witnessed the whole thing, Glen kept saying "did you see that? I can't believe that!"


----------



## dmak (Jul 25, 2012)

*Re: Re: Bored Vizsla*

I know Kauzy knows certain words. During hunting training I use an e collar and have found extremely effective methods for teaching him duties and tasks. Like others have said, when we do go out leisurely, I always make it a point to mentally exercise him at the same time. His favorite game, which still amazes me, is he will pick up a small, marble size pebble and hand it to me. I'll throw it into a pile of gravel and sure enough he'll bring back the same **** pebble everytime. When he does get bored, just like RBD and his dogs, Kauzy will get really quiet and stare me down. If I don't respond he starts talking to me with the cutest little voice; that means its time for a run. I've been fortunate in that he has never (knocks on wood) destroyed anything that's not his. He knows the difference between ball, bone, kong, squeaky and treat. I swear he's the SMARTEST dog I've encountered. Its taken a lot of persistence and patience but the payoff is sweet. These V's are so smart, I'm anxious to get another one next year


----------



## chrispycrunch (May 11, 2012)

Reading this thread makes me so unbelievably excited to get my puppy this coming spring..... ahhhhhhh. The wait is going to kill me.


----------

